# ISPConfig 3.0.0.3 Alpha Released



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

Die dritte Alpha-Version von ISPConfig 3 ist fertig. Dieses Release ist nur zum Testen und um den Entwicklungsfortschritt zu zeigen und nicht für den produktiven Einsatz!

Download der ISPConfig 3 Software:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig_3.0.0.3-alpha.tar.gz (462 MB)

ISPConfig 3.0.0.3 Alpha ist auch als fertig einsetzbare virtuelle Maschine für VMware erhälltlich:

Download des VMWare image:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ispconfig3_alpha3_debian.zip

Wenn Du das VMware Image das erste mal gestertet wird, erscheint die Frage ob die Mac-Adresse beibehalten oder neu erzeugt werden soll. Wähle hier beibehalten "keep".

Das root Passwort der VM ist "ispconfig", die IP Addresse ist
192.168.0.100 und muss ggf. in /etc/network/interfaces geändert werden. Der ISPconfig Interface login ist:

http://192.168.0.100:8080/

User = admin
Passwort = admin.


Änderungen:
--------------------------------------

- Neu: DNS-Management Modul
- Neu: SSH Benutzer
- Neu: SSL Zertifikate erzeugen (SSL websites)
- Neu: Website Statistiken mit webalizer
- Neu: Postfix Relay Domains und transports
- Neu: Support für Ubuntu 7.10
- Neu: Installationsanleitung für Debian 4.0 and Ubuntu 7.10 als text Datei im tar.gz file

Viele Bug-Fixes und Code Bereinigung.

Für ein detailliertes Changelog, siehe SVN Log:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Bekannte Probleme:
--------------------------------------

- Ändern der Domain einer bestehenden Webseite entfernt nicht die Konfiguration der alten Domain.
- Das Verschieben einer Webseite von einem Kunden zu einem anderen Kunden führt zu div. Problemen mit Pfaden.
- Das Ändern der Domain einer Mailbox verschiebt die bereits empfangenen Emails nicht in die neue Mailbox.


Unterstützte Linuxdistributionen
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0).
- Ubuntu 7.10


Installation
--------------------

Die Installationsanleitung ist in der tar.gz Datei in den Dateien INSTALL_DEBIAN.txt und INSTALL_UBUNTU.txt.


----------



## planet_fox (12. Nov. 2007)

Mal kurze Vmware frage hab den player installiert aber, aber dein image findet keine eth0, über lspci sehe ich aber die netzwerkkarte


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Du musst beim ersten start der VM unbedingt die MAC Adresse beibehalten, sonst geht das Netzwerk nicht, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## planet_fox (12. Nov. 2007)

Habs hin bekommen nur der fragt bei mir nach copy it or move it. 
Mal Grundsätzlich zu ISPConfig3. Soweit gute arbeit, es geht vorran.
beim spamfilter kann ich da auch sagen ok ich leg jetzt auf der domain 
white and black listen an aber alle anderen domains sollen die auch nutzen.
ohne das ich die über all syncronisiere ?


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2007)

Meinst Du die White und Blacklists von Postfix oder Amavisd?

Die von Postfix sind immer global. Die von Amavisd hängen am Spamfilter "User / Domain" setting, bei dem Du das Email-Pattern selbst wählen kannst, gegen das Amavisd die White / Blacklists prüft. Ob das Pattern aber auch komplett leer sein kann, weiß ich so nicht.


----------



## M. Zink (17. Nov. 2007)

Ich hab zu der 3.x.x.x mal ne Frage. Ist schon abgehbar wann es eine Final für den Produktiveinsatz geben wird oder kann dazu noch nichts gesagt werden? Kann man von der jetzigen Final aus dann später einfach updaten ohne alles neu anlegen zu müssen? Danke für die Info.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Nov. 2007)

es ist noch nicht absehbar, ich rechne mal je nach auslastung von Projectfarm 
mit Mai bis Juli. Ein upgrade ist nicht möglich da die 3 version von grundauf neu aufgebaut wird so wie ich das verstanden habe. Aber es wird eine möglichkeit geben die daten in isp3 zu migrieren.


----------



## M. Zink (17. Nov. 2007)

OK es ging mir nur darum ob es sich lohnt noch so lange zu warten. Wenn es noch ca. nen halbes Jahr dauern kann dann bleib ich bei 2.x.x.x erst mal bis die neue fertig ist.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Nov. 2007)

Die sollen sich mal nur ned hetzen, alles brauch seine zeit ausser windows systeme


----------



## neurex (5. Dez. 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich diese Alpha mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen. Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen bzw. hier herscht bei mir Unklarheit.

1) Wie kann sich ein "Endverbraucher" anmelden? Oder wird dieser als Client gehandhabt?

2) z.B. DNS Modul: Selbst wenn dem Client gar keine DNS Einträge gestattet werden ist diese Funktion sichtbar und kann genutzt werden, allerdings halt nur bis der entsprechende Error kommt. Ist das so gewollt? Das gleiche geht aber auch mit allen anderen Modulen (Sites, E-Mail)

3) Wie bzw. wo kann man einstellen das wenn man eine Site anlegt, die Domain der Site gleich übernommen wird für das E-Mailmodul und man dort als Client keine Domains mehr hinzufügen kann?

Irgendetwas war jetzt noch aber ich komme grad nichtmehr drauf. Wäre aber nett wenn mir einer der Entwickler dies hier erklären könnte.

Ansonsten... bis jetzt Super Software!


----------



## lindesbs (28. Jan. 2008)

Gibt es hier eigentlich schon Neuerungen ?


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Ja, einiges.

Es gibt Reseller, das Mail Modul ist soweit fertig und diverse andere Sachen. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, eine neue VM fertig zu machen.

Wenn Du es testen willst, lade Dir die alte VM runter, hol Dir dann die aktuellste ISPConfig 3 Version aus dem SVN Repository:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/

und ruf dann innerhalb des install Verzeichnisses des per SVN runtergeladenen Quelltext Baumes den folgenden Befehl auf:

php -q update.php

um ISPConfig 3 auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.


----------



## neurex (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal toll das du diese Software entwickelst Till!

So, nun aber allerdings einige Fragen. Ich hoffe du kannst mir diese beantworten.

- Wenn ich einen Client anlege, kann ich ja nur den Speicherplatz der Webseite bestimmen. Was ist aber wenn ich dem Client sagen wir mal 100 MB E-Mailspace gönnen möchte? Zählt dieser zu dem Speicherplatz der Webseite oder hat der kein theoretisches Limit dann oder wird das über Mailboxquota definiert? Ich denke zwar Mailboxquota ist die maximale Grenze der Größe einer zu versendenden E-Mail, bin mir aber nicht sicher...

- Alte Frage aber trotzdem: z.B. DNS Modul: Selbst wenn dem Client gar keine DNS Einträge gestattet werden ist diese Funktion sichtbar und kann genutzt werden, allerdings halt nur bis der entsprechende Error kommt. Ist das so gewollt? Man könnte in dem Fall wo man dem Client gar keine DNS Einträge gestatten möchte das Modul ja ganz einfach abschalten das ist mir klar aber angenommen dem Client wird ein DNS Eintrag zugestanden, diesen hat er angelegt wäre es doch besser den "Neu" Button auszublenden, oder?

- Ist das DBSync-Modul schon fertig? Wenn ja wäre es nett wenn mir mal jemand dessen Funktion erläutern könnte. Bei Add User erscheint bei mir nämlich noch nichts.

- Ist eine Unterstützung für Perl/CGI, Ruby, TCL und Python geplant?

Ansonsten kann man euch vielleicht (ohne groß Programmierer zu sein) helfen?


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von neurex:


> - Wenn ich einen Client anlege, kann ich ja nur den Speicherplatz der Webseite bestimmen. Was ist aber wenn ich dem Client sagen wir mal 100 MB E-Mailspace gönnen möchte? Zählt dieser zu dem Speicherplatz der Webseite oder hat der kein theoretisches Limit dann oder wird das über Mailboxquota definiert? Ich denke zwar Mailboxquota ist die maximale Grenze der Größe einer zu versendenden E-Mail, bin mir aber nicht sicher...


Webseiten Speicherplatz und Mail Speicherplatz sind unabhängig, da ISPConfig 3 ein Multiserver Controlpanel ist, ist nicht geasgt das Web + Email überhaupt auf dem gleichen Server liegt. Den Webseiten Speicherplatz stellst Du bei der Webseite ein und den Mail Speicherplatz bei den Emailkonten.



> - Alte Frage aber trotzdem: z.B. DNS Modul: Selbst wenn dem Client gar keine DNS Einträge gestattet werden ist diese Funktion sichtbar und kann genutzt werden, allerdings halt nur bis der entsprechende Error kommt. Ist das so gewollt? Man könnte in dem Fall wo man dem Client gar keine DNS Einträge gestatten möchte das Modul ja ganz einfach abschalten das ist mir klar aber angenommen dem Client wird ein DNS Eintrag zugestanden, diesen hat er angelegt wäre es doch besser den "Neu" Button auszublenden, oder?


Kann man ändern. Aber ich würde in dem Fall einfach das ganze DNS Modul für den User unsichtbar schalten.

- Ist das DBSync-Modul schon fertig? Wenn ja wäre es nett wenn mir mal jemand dessen Funktion erläutern könnte. Bei Add User erscheint bei mir nämlich noch nichts.



> - Ist eine Unterstützung für Perl/CGI, Ruby, TCL und Python geplant?


Ja.



> Ansonsten kann man euch vielleicht (ohne groß Programmierer zu sein) helfen?


Einfach von Zeit zu Zeit die aktuellen SVN Builds Testen und Feedback geben


----------



## planet_fox (13. Feb. 2008)

Habe ISP3 über svn installiert

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Frage gibt es aktuell keine start scripte ?, wie starte ich dann isp3 wenn ich den server neustarte.

Des weiteren hab ich fehlermeldungen aller

regex error , weiteres schreib ich mal heute abend noch

Bisher fällt mir nur auf das die Weboberfläche noch ein wenig arbeit machen wird, wird eigendlich das
in der ausfertigung dann auch so sein das isp3 unter /usr/locale/ispconfig liegt fand das bisher ganz gut das isp im home verzeichnis lag


----------



## planet_fox (13. Feb. 2008)

Ich spiel mich mal in nächster Zeit mit rrdtools, wer vielleicht auch ne idee das mit rein zu bauen.


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Frage gibt es aktuell keine start scripte ?, wie starte ich dann isp3 wenn ich den server neustarte.


Es gibt keine Scripte, da ISPConfig 3 keinen eigenen Apache etc. mehr hat und fast alle Dienste dierkt an die MySQL Datenbank angebunden sind. Der Rest wird im Moment noch von einem Cronjob einmal pro Minute gemacht.



> Des weiteren hab ich fehlermeldungen aller regex error , weiteres schreib ich mal heute abend noch


Ok, danke!



> Bisher fällt mir nur auf das die Weboberfläche noch ein wenig arbeit machen wird,


Die Oberfläche unterstützt komplett theming, das was Du im Moment siehst, ist die Arbeitsversion ohne weiter grafische Elemente.




> wird eigendlich das in der ausfertigung dann auch so sein das isp3 unter /usr/locale/ispconfig liegt fand das bisher ganz gut das isp im home verzeichnis lag


Ja, da ISPConfig 2 an einem Platz liegt, wo es nach den Linux / Unix Konventionen nicht sein sollte.


----------



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2008)

Gibts neuigkeiten über isp3 ?


----------



## lindesbs (2. Mai 2008)

Jepp, es gibt Neuerungen :

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520

"Leider" im Allgemeinen Bereich.


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2008)

Zitat von lindesbs:


> "Leider" im Allgemeinen Bereich.


In Welchem Bereich hast Du denn sonst Änderungen erwartet? Alle anderen Module waren ja bereits da und es sind eine Menge Bugfixes eingeflossen, bei Interesse einfach mal ins SVN Log sehen.


----------



## lindesbs (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte es eigentlich im Entwicklerbereich "erwartet", da es noch eine Beta ist.


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2008)

Ach so, Du meinst das Announcement Posting  Bei der Beta wollte ich ein paar mehr Tester ansprechen, daher das Posting im Allgemeinen Forum.


----------

